# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Dealer : GREEN HILLS KOI

## hilariusssss

Berawal dari hobby memelihara ikan sejak kecil, dan sudah mencoba breeding beberapa jenis ikan dan berhasil..
Dan sekarang sedang mengangur karena belum bekerja setelah lulus kuliah, maka berkat dukungan dari keluarga dan teman-teman semua saya memberanikan untuk membuka dealer KOI, dengan nama GREEN HILLS KOI...  :: 

GREEN HILLS KOI, untuk sementara menyediakan, ikan2 lokal berkualitas serta ikan-ikan F1 (untuk kedepan nya akan berkembang dengan masuk nya ikan-ikan import  :: )

selain ikan, kami juga menyediakan :

- MEDIA FILTER seperti :
  - BIOBALL (golf dan rambutan)
  - JAPMAT
  - BRUSH ( 50 dan 80 cm)
  - CRYSTAL BIO
  - Dll

- MAKANAN IKAN seperti :
  - SUGIYAMA (hi-grow, super grow, colour, WG)
  - LC koi food
  - CP SUPER SAFE
  - CP BREEDER PRO
  - Dll

- OBAT-OBAT seperti :
  - ELBAYU
  - TERRAMICYN
  - DEMILIN
  - GARAM
  - Dll

- PERLENGKAPAN seperti :
  - TDS meter
  - KARUNG BIOBALL
  - Dll

tentunya semua dengan harga bersaing  :: 
hehe...

GREEN HILLS KOI sendiri berada di :
KOMPLEKS PERUMAHAN GREEN GARDEN blok D5 no 4
(belakang hero)
jakarta barat
CP : HILARIUS LUCKY
0857 18 999 823 / 0859 2121 1110
pin BB 21A7CC16

untuk website sedang dalam progress
hehe...
jadi untuk sementara update dan promo-promo akan dilakukan di thread ini dulu

sekali lagi mohon doa dan dukungan dari rekan-rekan semua  :: 
hehe..

thx all

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Mantep mantep Bro.... Kohaku gbr dr atas no 1 dan 3 ukurannya sama tak Bro..... apa 3 lebih besar yah Bro....

Thanks

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bomer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

